# Intense 951 Decals weiss



## McBundyOne (25. Januar 2012)

hallo,
weiss jemand wo ich die aufkleber fürs 951 her bekomme,
wollte die beim hibike bestellen, der sagt zu mir er weis ned wann die vom lieferanten kommen da er keine rückmeldung bekommt, aber bis ende der sesson wären se da, das kann doch ned sein oder?
bikemailorder kann es auch ned genau sagen, will die net jetzt bestellen und warte 5 monate drauf und hab se schon bezahlt.


----------



## Shocker (26. Januar 2012)

hallo.
die 951 decals in weis sind gerade nicht lieferbar. kommen aber in 3 wochen wieder rein  bestellen kannst du die wo´s dir lieber ist.
Grüße,
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBundyOne (26. Januar 2012)

musste nur mal ein bischen stunk machen und siehe da kann sie am montag abholen


----------

